# ## What Citizen are you wearing in April 2021? ##



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

I noticed that a thread hadn't been started for April, so here you go:


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

Kilovolt said:


> View attachment 15800079


You are not alone: The definitive Citizen Titanium Thread / Super Titanium / Ti + IP / Duratect / MRK / DLC | Page 32 | WatchUSeek Watch Forums


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## MarkKenyon (Jan 11, 2021)

Promaster Tough on a Barton Strap

(Is it just me or has anyone else found the stock Tough rubber strap too stiff to be comfortable?)


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Russ1965 said:


>


I wouldn't leave that plugged into the mains supply for too long


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Dxnnis said:


> I wouldn't leave that plugged into the mains supply for too long


The Aussie moonlight ... 😃


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@Russ1965 Thanks for starting us off, That rally strap really kicks it up a notch

Happy Thursday! I love this watch so much that I am saving up for it's sibling 30th Anniversary Sky CC7015-55E


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

aafanatic said:


> @Russ1965 Thanks for starting us off, That rally strap really kicks it up a notch
> 
> Happy Thursday! I love this watch so much that I am saving up for it's sibling 30th Anniversary Sky CC7015-55E


Great watch, whats the writing around the bezel for?


----------



## rwc_clt (Jun 5, 2020)

It's a birth year watch and I was born in April, so this will get a lot of wrist time this month.


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Dxnnis said:


> Great watch, whats the writing around the bezel for?


Looks like a messaging system of sorts.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

PMD56-2952


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Tiribos said:


> View attachment 15802223
> 
> 
> PMD56-2952


Very nice model


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Trying out new elastic NATO that just arrived


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

Dxnnis said:


> Very nice model


Thanks for her 



Dxnnis said:


> View attachment 15802239
> 
> Trying out new elastic NATO that just arrived


Looks very good with this Nato


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

fargelios said:


> View attachment 15801451
> View attachment 15801452


Another enthusiastic and inspired Citizen model


----------



## SEIKOKO (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Tiribos said:


> Thanks for her
> 
> Looks very good with this Nato


I do like how it feels but think it might be back on the Barton silicon later, think it goes better and use the NATO on something else


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

Dxnnis said:


> TO on something els





Dxnnis said:


> I do like how it feels but think it might be back on the Barton silicon later, think it goes better and use the NATO on something else


Well well well 😉


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

Still my only Citizen, but it also makes it my favorite Citizen


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@Dxnnis The writing around the bezel on the CC7015-55E is about as useful as the slide rule, but it sure looks official

Happy "Servants Day" (a holiday my wife and I made up to give me presents) Rockin' the Navi-Brick 180g SS CC9030-51E


----------



## ricPe (Jun 17, 2018)

Poslano sa mog ELS-N39 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

The ONE that started me off on this crazy hobby all those years ago:


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Dxnnis said:


> View attachment 15802239
> 
> Trying out new elastic NATO that just arrived


Went back to the Barton elite silicon this was comfy but just did not seem right 😕


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

Vintage 1975 Citizen Homer. This watch was issued to Japanese Railway staff in the 1960's - 70's.
Joe


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

Citizen Golf, officially BM7120
Really nice slim and flat sport watch. This one is getting hard to find. Same case as the BM7080, which I have owned and like as well. But I like this one a little bit better.


----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## Robert Bays (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Primo for me.(CA0467-11H)


























-Shawn


----------



## MaDTempo (Oct 18, 2012)

fargelios said:


> View attachment 15801451


That is cool, I have never seen that one!


----------



## MaDTempo (Oct 18, 2012)

Wristie




__
MaDTempo


__
Apr 3, 2021


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Russ1965 said:


>


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Dxnnis said:


>


It's been raining all day so no electrifying lume shots..........


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

philskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of the most unique watches Citizen ever made.


----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

My Citizen Quartz companion. A beater!!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Easter! Nowhere Nevada-Loneliest Hyway- CC9030-51E


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## fjmaze (Jan 16, 2016)

Todays choice...


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

PMD56-2952 today and tomorrow as well. Playing in a church league softball game tomorrow night so I want something light (so as not to slow down my swing)* and something that can take the shock of when I connect wit the ball*. BluShark knite weave strap, which I really like, it's a single pass strap and it's thin and comfy.










*that's a joke, I suck at softball LOL


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Finishing my day with this old boy after a battery change again! Never seems to go for long before the 2 second tick! Only 4 months this time 😕
Keeps great time though so let it off.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

My FIRST Citizen purchase, at the time on sale at 50% off due to a relocation sale:


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jvspin (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

Citizen CB0160, World Perpetual AT, radio controlled, etc. The the blue really pops in the sunshine.


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Wednesday! Still in the middle of nowhere, but I have my GPS Navihawk CC9030-51E


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

aafanatic said:


> Happy Wednesday! Still in the middle of nowhere, but I have my GPS Navihawk CC9030-51E
> View attachment 15812610


Some of the best scenery on the planet, aside from your watches, is in the middle of nowhere.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

This well worn beater.


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Instagram: @vta_watch


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Thursday! Great reception out here CC7015-55E


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Just because....................


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

Russ1965 said:


> Just because....................


I fully support buying similar models if you love the theme ;-)

I do think you need a black dial watch with a white strap though


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

CitizenPromaster said:


> I fully support buying similar models if you love the theme ;-)
> 
> I do think you need a black dial watch with a white strap though
> 
> View attachment 15815713


Payment Sent


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

Russ1965 said:


> Payment Sent


I am also waiting for mine ... (III) 😁


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

CC9075-61E 
F900 Attesa 30th Anniversary


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Friday! 30th Anniversary Sky CC7015-55E


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

aafanatic said:


> Happy Friday! 30th Anniversary Sky CC7015-55E
> 
> View attachment 15816814


Perfect marriage 👍


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

No job is too tough for my superbeater ;-)


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Tiribos said:


> Perfect marriage 👍


Thanks @Tiribos , finally my arm blends with the natural surroundings
Happy Saturday! Psyched to be alive cc9030-51E


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Can't remember what it is lol


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

aafanatic said:


> Thanks @Tiribos , finally my arm blends with the natural surroundings
> Happy Saturday! Psyched to be alive


I always appreciate your positivity. I'd enjoy hearing the story of your tattoos sometime!


----------



## doug725 (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doug725 (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## jvspin (Jun 26, 2014)

A poor attempt at aafanatics iconic photos. Man, I need to get some tattoos!


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

jvspin said:


> A poor attempt at aafanatics iconic photos. Man, I need to get some tattoos!
> View attachment 15822639


Fixed it for you.








@aafanatic You know I love you ;-)


----------



## jvspin (Jun 26, 2014)

CitizenPromaster said:


> Fixed it for you.
> View attachment 15823584
> 
> @aafanatic You know I love you ;-)


Too Funny!


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

ATV53-2931 / U680-T013252


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

fargelios said:


> View attachment 15820769
> View attachment 15820770


Hi- does anyone know what model this is? Is it relatively new or an older, discontinuted model?


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Tuesday! Still on Vacation 30th Anniversary Titanium Sky cc7017-55E


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

AT8166-59E / Attesa / H800-T023975


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Russ1965 said:


>


Such a nice clean dial 👍


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Thursday! Colorado River and CC7015-55E


----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

Just got my first Citizen last night.

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Friday! CC9030-51E

j


----------



## Yoloki (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## MarkKenyon (Jan 11, 2021)

World Perpetual Atomic Timekeeping CB0160-51L
Just received it from @Ziptie today, love it!


----------



## Bob1087 (Mar 29, 2012)

Russ1965 said:


> I noticed that a thread hadn't been started for April, so here you go:


These two:


Russ1965 said:


> I noticed that a thread hadn't been started for April, so here you go:


These two:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

CB0177


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Saturday! Still loving this CC7015-55E


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

Trying on my brother's G-Shock. It was actually pretty light because of the "composite resin" bracelet.










I will stick to Citizens though, like this 1968 handwinder that I got today.


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

AT8166-59E / Attesa / H800-T023975


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@CitizenPromaster congratz on your new hand winder

Happy Sunday! Still in the middle of nowhere with this CC9030-51E


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

Thanks aafanatic. Since I'm in the mood I'm giving my "vintage" Eco-Drive some wrist time and sunlight. I can't be bothered to set the date though!


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

CC7014-82E


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeizeTheMeans (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

I wore all three, but only have pictures of one.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

I am wearing this watch after a really long time. This one was kept away from watch boxes because of the sentimental attachment I have for this watch as well as the fact that it is already beat up.

For those who like a story: this is my first "new" automatic watch, i.e. not a hand-me-down. I was a very junior employee - in my first job - and I was nominated by the company to attend a conference abroad. My boss, the most kind and generous person I have come across outside of family, was briefing me about how the people at the conference would be newspaper publishers and editors and how I should be my normal self and not get overawed etc. He asked me about the logistics for the trip etc and wished me all the best and as I was just about to leave his room, picked up a gift-wrapped box from his table and gave it to me. I obviously didn't open it in front of him and went back to my workstation and opened it to find this watch. I called him right away to thank him, and he brushed it aside saying 'ah, I have seen you only wear those atrocious digital watches; you should have at least one good watch to wear for business'. To round out the story, he got his tailor to suit me up, three suits, two of his choice and one of mine, for the trip. It was an amazing trip - 7 countries in 15 days - in the company of Europe's top publishers and editors, most of whom are still dear friends. 
















Colourful Instagram Login • Instagram and Monochromatic Instagram Login • Instagram


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

CC7014-82E


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@naganaga What a beautiful story for a beautiful watch. Personally, I love a storied watch

@Tiribos It is so nice to see your CC7014-82E getting some wrist time. I appreciate you sharing it with us

Happy Monday! Still on the road wearing one of the two I brought with me: CC7015-55E


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

@aafanatic Thank you for these nice words and your beautiful photos ?










AT8166-59E / Attesa / H800-T023975


----------



## vhl71 (Aug 1, 2020)

fargelios said:


> View attachment 15820769
> View attachment 15820770


Nice. What's the model number?

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

Kilovolt said:


> View attachment 15836516


original strap, right?


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

CitizenPromaster said:


> original strap, right?


Absolutely!


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Tuesday! This is the only watch that I dare swim with that I brought: CC9030-51E


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

I bought a non-padded, non-stitched leather strap for my '67 handwinder so I can wear it now that I've checked that it is pretty accurate


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

vhl71 said:


> Nice. What's the model number?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Thanks.

Citizen Automatic Sapphire Japan 100m Gents Watch NJ0070-53F


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

Still honeymooning with my tree hugging Summer of Love era Citizen


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

Switching to the Promaster for the sporty part of the day










No, not playing tennis. Playing with my son and an inflatable beach ball on a nearby tennis court ;-)


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Happy Hump Day everyone


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Wednesday! Still out there with only two watches CC7015-55E


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## simon1003 (Nov 10, 2009)

This just arrived - NY0085-86E, it's the first Citizen diver I've owned and I'm very impressed, all the reviews I've seen said it's non-hackable, but mine is it, came with the 8204 movement. It definitely wears better than my old SKX, and I love the quick adjust bracelet, will come in very useful coming up to Summer. I paid 275 CHF which is about 300 US dollars, I really would have liked sapphire at that price, but you can't have everything. This one's a keeper.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

SkyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

My "vintage" Eco-Drive has a very poorly designed buckle with sharp points that dig right into your wrist when you wear the strap normally tight.


----------



## DELORTO (Feb 11, 2006)

Citizen 4x4 limited


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Citizen Promaster Nighthawk Blue Angels


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

ATD53-3001


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## SEIKOKO (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## doug725 (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

HappyFriday! This one is getting a lot of pool time CC9030-51E


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@Tiribos I can't get enough of this ATD53

@freqmgr88 I still love this 300M diver; great dial and one of the best crowns in the business

Happy Saturday! Flying home today! Fingers crossed God, I love this watch: CC7015-55E


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Sunday! We made it *this *far JY8069-88E


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Monday! Back in the city/ caught a bug in the airport/ but all my watches are still here CC4004-66P "Moon Gold"


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## saiga (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## saiga (Jun 24, 2012)

View attachment 15849877


----------



## saiga (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen Promaster BN0151-09L today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Tuesday! Full Moon I woke wearing this Signature BL8070-08A


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

CB0177 in DLC Duratect


----------



## ChristheE (Apr 6, 2021)

I got my first Citizen just today. Eco-drive Promaster Diver. BNO150-28e

I guess I'll have to sit by the pool (and in the pool) to make sure it charges properly.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## DELORTO (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Dante80 (Dec 5, 2020)

DELORTO said:


> View attachment 15852317


Ref? It's a beaut!


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

Dante80 said:


> Ref? It's a beaut!


Don't know the red (or teal) model number, but black is PMX56-2591 / -2592.


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Wednesday! Trying to enjoy the watches that I have Attesa F100 (#478-500) CC2004-08E


----------



## DELORTO (Feb 11, 2006)

Dante80 said:


> Ref? It's a beaut!


Thanks man!


----------



## Dante80 (Dec 5, 2020)

DELORTO said:


> Thanks man!


Well yeah, *but what is the ref (model) *??


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

Dante80 said:


> Well yeah, *but what is the ref (model) *??


PMX56-2594 (thanks for the hint @Ziptie)


----------



## Dante80 (Dec 5, 2020)

Many thanks, it's a beaut indeed!!


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

Dante80 said:


> Many thanks, it's a beaut indeed!!


They've been discontinued around 15 years, hard to find by name. You might have some luck searching for the movement number B876, still in use in the promaster gmt models. Also, the PMX56 I had came with grime on it, but no scratches, really impressive. Needed a new battery, but otherwise ran like a champ.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Fugu Lim.Ed.Asia


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

CB0171


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Thursday! Gotta love life Green Meanie JY8051-59E


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

Vintage 1970's Citizen Homer hand winder.
Joe


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Friday! Trying to enjoy the watches that I have while I shop for June Attesa Satellite Wave F100 CC2001-57A


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

Citizen Signature Grand Touring NB0070


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Wrong width NATO but I just wanted to try the color combination.










Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DELORTO (Feb 11, 2006)




----------

